# تعلم الهندسة الكيميائية من افضل مصدر فى العالم



## محمد بستان (17 مايو 2010)

:31:-- نعم تعلم الهندسة الكيميائية من افضل مصدر فى العالم بدون اى مبالغة --
اقصد بافضل مصدر فى العالم ( معهد ماساسوسيتش للتكنولوجيا اختصارا MIT ) ويحتل دائما الترتيب الاول او الثانى ضمن تصنيف افضل الجامعات العالمية بالتبادل مع جامعة هارفارد ولكن فى مجال الهندسة الكيميائية فانه الافضل بدون منافس
جميع مناهج قسم الهندسة الكيميائية بال MIT تم رفعها على موقع المعهد الخاص بالمناهج MIT opencoursware وهى متاحة للجميع سواء من اجل الاستعراض فقط او من اجل التحميل بدون اى تسجيل او اشتراكات .
وتتضمن تلك المناهج محاضرات فى صيغة pdf ومحاضرات صوتية بالاضافة لمحاضرات فيديو ايضا بالاضافة لبعض المواد المساعدة من اسئلة وحلول .... الخ 
يمكنك ان تتصفح الموقع العام بالولوج الية عبر الوصلة التالية
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/web/home/home/index.htm
ومن ثم الذهاب الى موقع الهندسة الكيميائية عبر الاختيار من اللوحة التى تظهر على يسارك 
engineering>>> chemical engineering
او من خلال هذة الوصلة مباشرة
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Chemical-Engineering/index.htm
ومن ثم اختيار المنهج الذى ترغب فية ثم بالضغط علية تظهر لك كل ما هو متاح بخصوص المنهج بحد ادنى محاضرات pdf
وتابع التعامل مع الموقع الشيق والممتاز 
هذا الموقع يحتوى على جميع المناهج الخاصة بجميع التخصصات الجامعية وليس الهندسة الكيميائية فقط​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (17 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير على هلمعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمد بستان (17 مايو 2010)

*مقدمة الهندسة الكيميائية-فيديو- من جامعة ستانفورد الامريكية واحدة من افضل الجامعات فى العالم*

والان نضيف هذة الوصلة والتى تحتوى على 20 محاضرة مرئية شيقة من داخل جامعة ستانفورد يتم من خلالها شرح مقدمة الهندسة الكيميائيه وهى ايضا قبل للعرض المباشر او التحميل
http://academicearth.org/courses/introduction-to-chemical-engineering​


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (21 مايو 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## بريق ألماس (24 مايو 2010)

أسأل الله الكريم رب العرش العظيم أن يوفقك في دنياك وفي أخرتك لما يحبه ويرضاه وأن يرزقك رزقا حلال طيبا مباركا فيه

أشكرك جدا


----------



## fatehy (29 مايو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخى ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت عليك ....
مطلوب جدول يبين درجات حرارة التجمد والغليان للسوائل. 
اتمنى ان يكون بحوزتك .
وشكرا... اخيك فتحى


----------



## محمد بستان (30 مايو 2010)

اعتقد ان هذا الموقع سيكون مفيد
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/boiling-points-fluids-gases-d_155.html


----------



## باسم العلوش (4 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يابطل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الموقع المفيد وننتظر المزيد من مواضيعك الرائعة ......


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (5 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم اخي لهذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## حسين حزام (23 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## khalid elnaji (23 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسدد خطاك واعانك علي فعل الحير


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (23 أغسطس 2010)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ham66jack (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ارائع


----------

